# Couple Of Recentish Arrivals



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Services Aerist had it a couple of weeks not had time to do anything with it yet, it is working but needs a good clean up. Oris movement in this one










Second is another Services this time a Hockey. This one has a problem with the keyless works and a bit of marking on the dial. Think I have a spare minute hand around somewhere. Not bad for Â£0.99p and postage though. Thiel Bros movement under the bonnet.










Kev


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Careful Kevin, you're stepping into Mach's territory









Both look great! I especialy like the Hockey :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KevG said:


> Services Aerist had it a couple of weeks not had time to do anything with it yet, it is working but needs a good clean up. Oris movement in this one


A nice pair you have there Kev, I`ve seen a few of these Oris made Aerists with that style minute hand but most I`ve come across have the type as shown in these examples which IMO seems to go better with the hour hand...

my one...










Chris l`s recently sold one...










& as shown in these adverts...



















I don`t know if the examples like yours are a different version or have had the hand replaced :huh:

BTW Kev, has yours got the cal.291 or 296 movement?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As to the Hockey, this was the first time I`d come across one so another name added to the ever growing list :thumbsup:



> Second is another Services this time a Hockey. This one has a problem with the keyless works and a bit of marking on the dial. Think I have a spare minute hand around somewhere. Not bad for Â£0.99p and postage though. Thiel Bros movement under the bonnet.


BTW as usual with Services, cases & dials were mixed & matched to make `different` models, your Hockey`s case appears to be the same as the `Sports` shown bottom left in the circa 1936 catalogue


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

An extra 2 shillings for a luminous dial? Oh the cheek of it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

stradacab said:


> An extra 2 shillings for a luminous dial? Oh the cheek of it!


Using a relative values tool, 2 shillings from 1936 was worth Â£19.20 in 2008 using average earnings :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Careful Kevin, you're stepping into Mach's territory


Don`t worry, I`ll be keeping a close eye on him <_< :lol:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great couple of buys as usual Kev, k: i'm determined to have a Services watch in the collection one day soon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As to the Hockey, this was the first time I`d come across one so another name added to the ever growing list :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, you`d think by my age I`d know my left from my right h34r: I meant, the same case as the `Sports` shown bottom right of the page


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I can't get one somebody keeps buying them!

Still waiting for update on collection Mach!


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> KevG said:
> 
> 
> > Services Aerist had it a couple of weeks not had time to do anything with it yet, it is working but needs a good clean up. Oris movement in this one
> ...


I see what you mean Mach hadn't noticed it but you're right the minute hand dosen't really match, may have to change it. It's a 296 movement running ok but I'm not risking it till I've had a chance to service it


----------

